# Was dürfen Java Applets?



## lindin (27. September 2004)

Hat jemand einen guten Tip, wo ich was über Applets lernen kann?

Anscheinend ahbe die ziemlich wenig Rechte, z.B. nicht ins Filesystem schreiben oder einen Socket aufmachen!

Kann man das umgehen?

Ich habe schon Applets gesehen, die auf jeden Fall einen Socket aufmachen, bloß leider ohne Code...

HAt jemand einen guten Link zu dem Thema oder kann mir selbst etwas dazu erzählen?


----------



## lindin (27. September 2004)

Man kann ja anscheinend noch nichtmal eine SocketVerbindung zum gleichen Server aufbauen auf dem auch das Applet läuft... stimmt das?


----------



## Christian Fein (27. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von lindin _
> *Man kann ja anscheinend noch nichtmal eine SocketVerbindung zum gleichen Server aufbauen auf dem auch das Applet läuft... stimmt das? *



Das Applet läuft überhaupt nicht auf dem Server. Das Applet läuft einzig und allein auf dem Client.

Alles über Applets:

http://javabuch.de/


----------



## Billie (3. Oktober 2004)

Wenn du von einem Applet aus einen Socket öffnen könntest, wäre das fatal. Dann läst du über diesen Socket einen kleinen Server laufen der dir alles schieckt was dein Herz begehrt, aus diesem Grunde ist auch das Verboten.

Soweit ich weiß gibt es eine Möglichkeit Applets mit größeren Rechten auszustatten, dazu musst du das Applet signieren lassen oder ähnlich. Selbst weiß ich davon nicht viel. Jedoch, Java Anwendungen (zB WebStart) haben diese Rechte, oder zumindest nachdem der User zugestimmt hat, hat die Anwendung die Rechte.

Kleine Frage von mir am Rande, ist der neue Forum-Editor JavaScript oder doch Java?


----------



## Christian Fein (3. Oktober 2004)

BillieJoe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kleine Frage von mir am Rande, ist der neue Forum-Editor JavaScript oder doch Java?


JavaScript


----------



## Schnubbel (3. Oktober 2004)

Tach,
also meines Wissens nach hängen applets in ner Sandbox und dürfen nur Verbindungen (ich meine auch normale Sockets) zu dem Server öffnen von dem sie kommen.
Billie: Sicher kann man dann alles schicken was das Herz begeht, aber was willste denn schicken? Dateien ohne Zugriff aufs Dateisystem? 



			
				lindin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann man das umgehen?


Ja kann man. Ich hab mal ein Applet geschrieben was als Proxy und HTTP Server agieren konnte, also Sockets zu anderen Servern öffnen, auf Verbindungen horchen und aufs Dateisystem zugreifen konnte. Du musst das Applet dafür zertifizieren, die Tools dafür sind beim SDK dabei...läuft ähnlich wie bei PGP, du machst dir nen Schlüsel und zertifiziertst mit diesem Schlüssel das kompilierte  Applet. Der User wird dann wenn das Applet lädt gefagt ob er will oder nicht, und danach kann das Applet alles was es will oder nicht.



			
				lindin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe schon Applets gesehen, die auf jeden Fall einen Socket aufmachen, bloß leider ohne Code...


Wenn du eins siehst, halts fest und stecks in nen decompiler (http://members.fortunecity.com/neshkov/)

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen

Gruß
TiM


----------

